# Opinions on the best tools for Pex



## Dragonheart (Jul 1, 2007)

Since I personally have never used Pex I will need to purchase tools to crimp, cut, etc. the Pex. Lowe's carries the Zurn line of products so how do the Zurn tools compare? Is a single size crimper the best or is a tool with interchangeable heads better? Which brand of tools take the least amount of effort to make a crimp, get into tight areas, etc.? Are the no-name tools any good or just Chinese junk? I have never skimped on the quality of my tools and I know there are power tools for the job, but since I will be doing a limited amount of work with Pex I think I will be going with manual tools. Any suggestions will be appreciated?


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

I bought the Zurn with interchangeable heads and it works pretty good. Now I was under a trailer house yesterday and only had 1` from the ground to the floor of the trailer for working space. I was doing 3/4 and 1/2. It was a pain in the ass to try and change heads under there but I Got-R-Done. I was thinking if I had one tool set up for each fitting it could have saved some time. I can see where each tool ( interchangeable heads and fixed heads) would have their place. It`s all in the job you have at hand I guess.


----------

